# Headlights turn off when hitting bumps in road



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

I replaced my bulbs on my 06 gli and now it seems that when i ether go over a bump or make turns they go out first flicker than turn off and i can turn them back on turning lights off and pulling e brake a tad and turn headlights back on. Its gettin worse and driving me nuts. Can anyone help???


thanks,:banghead:


----------



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

Dang, I must be the only one with this issue.

Anyone please help.:heart:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you saying they didn't do this before you replaced them? If so, you will need to retrace everything that you touched under the hood when you did that.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd check the wiring and the bulb holders/harness to make sure it's all connected good.


----------

